# Love Never Dies...



## bellbottom (Jun 19, 2013)

Since i came onto this forum abruptly and had a chance to discover into Mozart music. I don't know whom are the members musicians on this forum, but communicating with you all brought my smile back onto my face which i had lost since from year 1995 when i was just 13. So to maintain this and lest i am afraid that this beautifull moments of mine would wither away...i did some musical singing...

Rock Me Amadeus Flute (Solieri Extended Version)





Ae Kash Ke Hum - Kabhi Haan Kabhi Na Karoake





Gary Barlow- Love won't wait karoake





Phantom of the Opera- Music of the Night karoake





Falco Brillantin Brutal Karoake





Falco Der Kommissar karoake





Falco Maschine Brennt Karoake





K 450 Mozart Piano Casio Music


----------



## mstar (Aug 14, 2013)

Glad you're smiling again!!! Music makes me smile.... The _Romantic Era_ in particular makes me smile.... I see that you like Baroque and Classical?


----------



## bellbottom (Jun 19, 2013)

My christine....my christine....lost and gone...
Could you suggest any particular romantic song like 'love never dies' theme which i perhaps do not know or have missed? Then i certainly would like to sing it.

So Byzantine era of mozart times 800 a.d. was too romantic baroque theme?


----------

